# [ Emerge ] macht nichts mehr

## dealeron

Hallo ,

ich google mir schon seit stunden die finger heiß ,  und keiner kann mir helfen .

Ich hoffe das ich hier Hilfe bekomme  :Razz: 

Also immer wenn ich emerge eintippe egal welcher emerge befehl es tut sich nichts.

Ich habe 

emerge-sync und websync probiert , die Console springt einfach eine Zeile weiter nach unten+

und das wars keine Ausgabe nichts.

Ich habe das aktuellste Gentoo mit dem aktuellsten kernel.

Nach dem boot von der LiveCD hat alles funktioniert ich konnte ohne probleme apache emergen doch jetzt geht nichts mehr.

Gruß

----------

## Hollowman

Geh mal in die Konsole und mach als root mal ein

eselect python list

Was kommt da raus?

Sebastian

----------

## dealeron

Hi , das ist die Ausgabe...

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7

  [2]   python3.1

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann setz mal 2.7: eselect python set 1

----------

## dealeron

Danke klappt wieder  :Razz: 

----------

